# 5 Tips for Gracefully Handling Clients Who Want to Watch



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

Did you ever get that feeling you’re not alone on a plumbing job, turn around and find the homeowner’s whole family silently watching you work from the doorway? Or maybe you’re trying to work through an unending stream of interruptions. You certainly don’t want to be rude to any of your clients, but let’s face it – the type of client you land can vary as widely as each job requirement. 

If you’ve been a plumbing contractor for any length of time, you’ve probably faced a few of the following scenarios. If you’re just starting out – this may help you handle certain situations.

*The Babbler*

This client can be very distracting, because non-stop questions and observations can make it hard for you to communicate with any crew members you may have with you. Sometimes it helps to gently but firmly remind the homeowner that the longer a job takes, the higher the cost.

Even though most plumbers prefer a minimal amount of distractions while working, others enjoy talking to their customers. Developing an easy rapport with a talkative customer can be used as a good PR opportunity for your business. Besides, it can be a plus when presenting the bill. 

*The Helper
*
There isn’t much you can do when a homeowner offers to help except to gently, but firmly dissuade them from the idea. This tends to happen most often when on solo jobs, because even the most helpful customer won’t interfere when you have one or more crew members with you. Maybe the client believes it will cut down your work time (and their bill) or maybe hovering is getting boring. 

*The DIYer*

DIYers are seldom experts at the projects they tackle, but they’re usually very accomplished at research. When you come across a DIYer who’s researched every step of the project, the best way to handle it is to deflect his or her attention. Tell a story or two about clients who tried their hands at DIY plumbing jobs that went bad fast. It just might help change the homeowner’s mind about giving you the benefit of all that research. 

*The Know-it-All*

Maybe the homeowner has some experience as a handyman or general contractor or maybe it’s worse: he knows nothing but thinks he knows everything. Knowledgeable homeowners are usually easy to deal with, but a know-it-all can significantly slow your work. Taking a firm, yet pleasant approach is key. Inform the homeowner up front on which supplies will be needed, how they’ll fix the problem and how long it should take if not interrupted. Being able to anticipate potential questions or deflect unneeded “advice” allows you to nip most distractions in the bud. 

*While You’re Here …* 

This type of customer usually waits until handing you the check for the job you just completed before asking that one dreaded question. “While you’re still here, can you take a quick look at this?” While “this” can be anything as simple as peeling bathtub caulking to a loose sink fixture, it can also turn out to be an old pipe that disintegrates the moment it’s touched. 

There’s no hard and fast rule on this one. On the one hand, tightening a loose hot water handle takes 10 seconds. That alone can produce job recommendations due to your excellent customer service. On the other hand, many plumbers prefer to take that look and give the client a quote for the job – especially if it’s obvious that the work will take far longer than the “minute or so” estimated by the homeowner.​
No two clients are alike, but how you handle them ultimately comes down to your expertise at customer service. Being able to “read” and handle an assortment of clients is a skill developed over time. At the very least, every job is an opportunity to show your customers that you know what you’re doing and you do it well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I tell the customers I'm deaf and can't work and lip read at same time.. I still charge the same..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Now this is where time and material is better than flat rate. I've done this before after a long winded conversation with a customer. If they want to pay $125 per hour for me to be their friend, that's fine with me. If I have another job afterwards I just tell them I just got a call from an apartment building that is flooding with sewage and need to get their issue fixed ASAP.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

she can watch all she wants......


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hourly rate $75.00

If watching $95.00

If helping $115.00

Or apply to your rates. Just have that on your business card........

Although several years ago some guys I knew had to work in a strip club locally in the ladies dressing area, lying on the floor with the women walking around and above them. Not sure if they ever came out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I work by the hour.

Yap all you want!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Experience and tact go a long way with customers. 

The quiet, shy, and / or anti-social plumber can politely state that he / she needs to focus on the job at hand. To avoid hurt feelings, offer to talk / answer questions afterward.

The social plumber and chatty customer - you can look at your watch and apologize for wrapping up so quickly. Don't want to be late for your next appointment. :no:

If the rapport is good, the plumber & H.O. equally enjoying conversation, and no pressing appointment . . . stay as long as you want. Your truck parked out front is good advertising. 

For the customers we know are chatty - office will place a "rescue" call. :yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

fixitright said:


> I work by the hour.
> 
> Yap all you want!


Funny how quiet they are when they pay by the hour. :laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Funny how quiet they are when they pay by the hour. :laughing:




First time you have posted in about 5 months, good to hear from you. Seems like everybody has left. How is business?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My favorite YouTube plumber


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I personally can deal with the poke the head in to check on progress once, maybe twice. I can't handle the chatty ones while trying to work, it throws off my focus (i was recently told I might have adhd) and I just tell them honestly that I can not talk and work at the same time.

I think sometimes it is good for the customer to see that plumbing isn't easy like they think. The faucet change outs that I've posted pics of where i had to literally dissect them to remove the old ones, the HOs usually pokes their head in just to see how things are going, then they see what a corroded mess their old plumbing is and what i have to do to just remove the old one. Then they see the funk under the faucet and that's usually when they wish me luck and leave me to work. Then they are amazed when everything is finished and looks great.

I make sure to let them see that I've thoroughly cleaned up the sink/tub before installing the new faucet so there is no old gunk left behind. Even if they are not the type to want to watch, I take pics of the messed up stuff and of the work they are getting with me at each stage and show them and briefly explain what I did. Each customer has seemed very interested in looking at the pics I take. I know it gives them a good feeling seeing that the work performed to stuff that you don't see all the time was done right. And it doesn't take up much time to do.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was installing a W/H once for an elderly man in his garage. He set up a lawn chair in there and watched the whole time......:blink:

I admit that sometimes it is annoying and other times it is almost amusing. Not sure why the same situation will sometimes bother me, and at other times it doesn't. Maybe I need help.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When the hvac guy or sparky is in my home I do my best not to watch. It's hard to do.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was installing a W/H once for an elderly man in his garage. He set up a lawn chair in there and watched the whole time......:blink:
> 
> I admit that sometimes it is annoying and other times it is almost amusing. Not sure why the same situation will sometimes bother me, and at other times it doesn't. Maybe I need help.....


I know what you mean. For some reason, it's usually the younger folks that bug me, I usually don't get bothered with an elderly person wanting to watch, because I figure they are just bored or whatever. To me, with the younger people that have irritated me, they gave me the feeling that they were watching to time me to see if it took longer than on the youtube video, or if I was there to just bang on some pipes to make it appear like I'm working and charge too much for nothing. The older person might have the same intentions as to why they are watching, but maybe they are better at hiding it.

I guess it comes down to I don't mind someone watching that has a genuine interest in what I'm doing because they don't see what we do everyday and they find it intriguing. I had a similar situation with a real nice elderly lady. The odd thing was she asked me if I minded if she watched, and she explained to me that she used to enjoy watching her deceased husband do work around the house, on the car and what not, and said she enjoyed being his helper by handing him tools, holding the flashlight, stuff like that.

I can guarantee that I would be watching and asking tons of questions out of pure curiosity if I had to have someone come out to do some of what has been shown here, especially some of the crazy roots I've seens get pulled, crazy stuff seen in lines with a camera, jetting, line bursting, relining, etc.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My Master told me a story about a watcher. Nice old (late 80's early 90's) guy, offered to help change out the heater. "We got it, just sit back and don't worry about a thing." Went out to the truck for something, came back in to find the HO at the bottom of the stairs. Called 911, finished the heater. A few days later got a call from the son, old guy had a heart attack on the way down the stairs and died right there. Needless to say we have special policies when it comes to the elderly and stairs.


----------



## Wes.booth (Sep 20, 2017)

The "Hey can you look at this while you're here" gets me so mad. It happens so frequently its maddening.

Also if the HO is really being a pest and hasn't taken the hint, I usually knock something on them on "accident" or pretty much ram through them on the way to the truck. 

They pay by the hour but I have a schedule to keep. If they want a play by play thats just not me. Sorry


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Homeowners wasn't home when I did the boiler replacement. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

